# To reflect or not to  reflect that is the question



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok so I'm not the Bard of Avon! 

As I might have said a few times I don't get along with my camera, it's a Figi S3000 and I have to take 30-40 pictures of my pens and upload them to Zapplacation for jurying of some Art shows that I hope to enter next spring. I will have to have the pictures reformated to 1920x1920 pix. and will be taking my disk to a photo shop in OKC to have this done. I only seem to take somewhat decent pictures outdoors with a little overcast IE: under my patio cover. My question is shpuld I use the glass reflection or not, below is a sample of both with the same pen. Any help will be appreaciated.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 3, 2007)

Roy,
The glass reflection looks great on black glass such as what Tex does.  I really had to look to find the reflection in the first photo.  So for me on the blue I would skip the reflection.  Also the top of the clip has too much light and gives it a white bleached out look in that location.

Mike


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 3, 2007)

i agree with Mike. unless you have a significant reflection, i wouldn't bother using it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

No reflection used and played around with the camera are these better  and I'm still not where I need to be photo wise.HELP!!


<br />









<br />


----------



## gerryr (Aug 3, 2007)

Roy,
If I might offer a suggestion, it sounds like whatever this show is, it is a big deal and may be very tightly juried.  If that's the case, I would recommend finding a professional photographer to take the pix.  I did it last year because I had to submit slides to 2 shows and would have needed to spend a couple of hundred bucks to be able to do it correctly.  It cost me about $75 to have the pictures taken.

If you still want to do it yourself, send me an email.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Gerry I thinks thats what I will do, I know that if the right pictures were shown I could have a much better chance of getting in so it makes sense to spend $100.00 now to make  thousands tomorrow, this show has only 40 vendors and did 1.3 million in sales last year. Its a 6 day show and one of the art council members saw me at another art show and asked me to apply but told me that the jury process is as you said tight and be sure to show only my best. 





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Roy,
> If I might offer a suggestion, it sounds like whatever this show is, it is a big deal and may be very tightly juried.  If that's the case, I would recommend finding a professional photographer to take the pix.  I did it last year because I had to submit slides to 2 shows and would have needed to spend a couple of hundred bucks to be able to do it correctly.  It cost me about $75 to have the pictures taken.
> 
> If you still want to do it yourself, send me an email.


----------



## NancyLaird (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw too much shadow in the second set of pics, although they were VERY nice!! I agree with the professional aspect.

Nancy


----------

